# Motorhomes R Us



## 109178 (Jan 12, 2008)

Hi
Can anyone tell me if Motorhomes R Us, are still Trading? Have tried to contact them, tried all their contact emails on there website. Nothing.

Kind Regards
Kate


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Where are [were] they located ? . . . if its the dealership on the A41 not too far from Whitchurch then they appear to have gone out of business as their premises were empty when I came past a week ago


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Vicdicdoc the one on the A41 south of Whitchurch nr Tern Hill I think was called Lazy Days and about 5/6 weeks ago we called in and they had HUGE stocks of new and used MHs, man there boasted that business had never been as good. You say the premises are now empty?

Dick


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

Lazy Days are near Hinstock and their Website is still up and running plus they answer the phone!
Richard


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

No its not 'Lazy Days' . . . the one I was mentioning that has closed is nearer to Whitchurch [they dealt only in Hymers]


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

vicdicdoc said:


> No its not 'Lazy Days' . . . the one I was mentioning that has closed is nearer to Whitchurch [they dealt only in Hymers]


Spot on my friend, I have dealt with them and they were there and this is NOT Lazy days.
Two different businesses, smaller but much better service, old vans but a good Hymer parts shop


----------



## 109178 (Jan 12, 2008)

vicdicdoc said:


> Where are [were] they located ? . . . if its the dealership on the A41 not too far from Whitchurch then they appear to have gone out of business as their premises were empty when I came past a week ago


Yes thats the one. Thank you, thats why they took my money for part, and sent nothing.
Regards
Kate


----------



## 109178 (Jan 12, 2008)

*Mortorhomes R Us*



Grath said:


> vicdicdoc said:
> 
> 
> > No its not 'Lazy Days' . . . the one I was mentioning that has closed is nearer to Whitchurch [they dealt only in Hymers]
> ...


Hi Grath
Yes I know you have used them. It now seems they have gone bust, but they still took my money from a cheque on the 2nd October 2008. So now I have got to try and get my Money back? Would you say through small claims Court best, or any other advice.
Kind Regards
Kate


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

We came past them on the way back from the NEC nothing there only a very empty showroom.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

*Re: Mortorhomes R Us*



kate13 said:


> Grath said:
> 
> 
> > vicdicdoc said:
> ...


Looks like very bad news as they were a good source of Hymer parts and the prices were not too bad.
I take it thet you have tried Andy's mobile number


----------



## 109178 (Jan 12, 2008)

*Re: Mortorhomes R Us*



Grath said:


> kate13 said:
> 
> 
> > Grath said:
> ...


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

*Re: Mortorhomes R Us*



kate13 said:


> Grath said:
> 
> 
> > kate13 said:
> ...


----------



## 90725 (May 1, 2005)

It's probably a good idea to pay all bills over £100 with a credit card these days. If the firm goes belly-up at least you get your money back eventually from the credit card issuer.


----------



## firsttimer (Jan 24, 2008)

*Found him!*

Hi there

I was just looking for Hymers on Autotrader and found this:

Motorhomes R Us

Contact number: 01454 320359

Distance: 116 miles from CH3 5XN

No website I'm afraid but I am certain that it's the same guy as his stock is the same as it was near Whitchurch (Hatton Heath). 
Hope this helps you out anyway.


----------



## 116596 (Sep 13, 2008)

mh r us the owner andy lives in Nantwich Stapeley to be precise


----------

